# Middle school discipleship course - good deals available



## Jack K (Jan 25, 2016)

Folks here sometimes ask me about this, so I'm mentioning that the publisher is currently offering up to 50% off on _What's Up?_, the discipleship course for 10- to 14-year-olds. These deals seldom last more than a few days.

The course has lots of gospel and much discussion/prayer about how the truths we believe about Jesus are fundamental to the way we live. We wrote it with church groups in mind but have found that parents are using it with their kids at home, too. It's designed to help both student and mentor open up about struggles with sin and faith in Christ. I'm happy to answer questions from anyone who wants to know more before plunking down their cash.


----------

